# My ideal suggestion (wish)



## wguyette (Aug 23, 2009)

combine TIVO AND ROKU!!!!

Not enough APPS on TIVO


----------



## Matty-Matt (Dec 3, 2019)

I whole-heartedly agree! Roku has an infinite assortment of apps, which allow you to enjoy tons of free content. I think TiVo should attempt to do the same. Seriously, I would have never considered "cutting the cord" prior to purchasing a Roku TV; it was such a game changer. Now, I just have a TiVo Bolt connected to an outdoor antenna and pay for basic subscriptions to Hulu and Netflix. This brought my cost down over $100/month to just $30/month. I had to give up the cable channels, but I don't really miss them.


----------

